# GPS is Awful. Two Mes, one shite.



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

The wife and I both have a USCC mes. I've tried just about everything (different modems, roms, etc). Her's can grab a GPS lock in seconds and get down to 6 or 7 ft accurate in doors. Mine, I often can't see any sats.

Is this just a manufacturing oddity or something in the software? I've seen a lot of web speak about lbstesting but none of the codes i've tried work for the uscc i500.

Appreciate the advice.
Froz


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you tried this...... Even works for Ei20 too... its worth a try

GPS fix


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

No but I can. Does it matter what rom you are running? TY


----------



## J_P (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought a Vibrant (T-Mobile USA) when it was released, and there were tons of complaints about the GPS across all Galaxy S devices. Do you remember all of the fixes that came out through XDA and eventually in the market? Even the manual fix didn't make it work perfectly. It just improved it slightly. I kind of just assumed most of the Galaxy S phones had faulty GPS hardware, or something else that affected the GPS chip (like bad soldering, wiring, something that dampened the signal, bad drivers, etc.)


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

J_P said:


> I bought a Vibrant (T-Mobile USA) when it was released, and there were tons of complaints about the GPS across all Galaxy S devices. Do you remember all of the fixes that came out through XDA and eventually in the market? Even the manual fix didn't make it work perfectly. It just improved it slightly. I kind of just assumed most of the Galaxy S phones had faulty GPS hardware, or something else that affected the GPS chip (like bad soldering, wiring, something that dampened the signal, bad drivers, etc.)


JT1134 fixed this in his kernel and glitch team incorporated the fix into all of their kernels.. It came down to Samsung setting improper permissions for the gps.conf file if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

